# Can you identify?



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

I have a series of old photos with famous people in them. Can you identify the people in the pics? I'll put them up one at a time.
Some are easy and some aren't.
Here goes...


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Jimi Hendrix Mick Jagger


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

next


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

James Dean


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Maybe the gal is Elizabeth Taylor. On the set of Giant.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

#2 is James Dean & Natalie Wood.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

That's James Dean and Elizabeth Taylor.


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

Jimmy and Liz.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Laurel and Hardy on the cover of Look Mag. 
James Dean and Liz Taylor on the couch.
Liz Taylor on the cover of Look Mag.


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

Conrad Hilton Jr. and Liz Taylor


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Jimmie Hendrix and Boashna.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

ralph and his buddy from the honeymooners on the cover of look...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks like Viceroy cigarettes laying on that table.


----------



## knotacare (Feb 1, 2010)

Get back to work you loafers!!!!!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I think James Dean was a ****.....no way I'd have been more interested in a magazine than one of the most beautiful women in the world laying beside me !!!!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

instead of smoking his usual afterwards weed....he relaxes that way...by looking at pics/cars...i.e. old coupes w/o door handles!!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I think we nailed this one. Where's the next pic?


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Mick Jager & Jimmy Hendrix


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Jimmy Walker and Karen Carpenter


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Paul Marx said:


> Mick Jager & Jimmy Hendrix





Reel_Blessed II said:


> Jimmy Walker and Karen Carpenter


Somebody, I won't name names, didn't read the whole thread. :rotfl:


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

James Dean and Liz Taylor is right. 
next...


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

a couple more


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Danny Devito & Christopher Reeves
The Beatles & Mohamed Ali
MLK & Marlon Brando?


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Bocephus said:


> I think James Dean was a ****.....no way I'd have been more interested in a magazine than one of the most beautiful women in the world laying beside me !!!!


Either that or there is another reason she's laying there asleep.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Bull Red got em
Just the two in front this time


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Sean Connery on the right.
Gene Hackman on the left?


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

that would make Gene Hackman about 120 years old by now...


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

I'll let you know when you get them right. You've got half of it right so far.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

gigem87 said:


> that would make Gene Hackman about 120 years old by now...


Yeah, that's what I was thinking too.... hence the "?" on the end. It does kinda look like Gene though. Is it his father?


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Here is a hint. Think about what film Connery would have been working on at the time.


----------



## curmudgeon (Dec 23, 2010)

Ian Fleming & Sean Connery


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

curmudgeon said:


> Ian Fleming & Sean Connery


That's it. Ian Fleming created Bond.

Next one...


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Monroe & Sammy


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Sammy Davis & Marilyn Monroe - apparently the car was called Singer


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

PBD539 said:


> Monroe & Sammy


Yep
next...


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Somebody & Ghandi


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Ghandi and Charlie Chaplin


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

50%. Somebody is well know though.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

FINNFOWLER said:


> Ghandi and Charlie Chaplin


Where's the little mustache?

I think that is Chaplin.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Hugo Chavez SR and Baracks father


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

FINNFOWLER said:


> Ghandi and Charlie Chaplin


Correct.

next...


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> Where's the little mustache?


Chaplin in the later years...


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Obama's parents

Aunt Jemima and Urkel


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

This is fun...

any more?


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Bull Red said:


> Obama's parents


I thought him mother was white.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> This is fun...
> 
> any more?


Nine more counting the one that is currently up


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Can I buy a vowel?


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

Ella Fitzgerald and Sachmo...Luis Armstrong


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Louie Armstrong and Aretha Franklin or Mary J Blige


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

warlock said:


> Ella Fitzgerald and Sachmo...Luis Armstrong


correct!


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

warlock said:


> Ella Fitzgerald and Sachmo...Luis Armstrong


That's it!

next...


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

how about these two guys?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

galvbay said:


> how about these two guys?


One pic at a time dude!

I'll take a stab at it.... Arnold Palmer & Sam Snead?


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

einstein and ?


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> einstein and ?


yes...and?


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

galvbay said:


> how about these two guys?


Arnie and Jack?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

chubri777 said:


> yes...and?


and Chaplin!


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Bull Red said:


> and Chaplin!


Yep!

next one's gonna go fast


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

chubri777 said:


> Arnie and Jack?


Can't be Nicklaus.... cuz no bowl cut.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

chubri777 said:


> Yep!
> 
> next one's gonna go fast


Paul Newman & Clint Eastwood.... dang 2 minute delay!


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Bull Red said:


> Paul Newman & Clint Eastwood.... dang 2 minute delay!


too easy?

next


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

jack and arnie


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

chubri777 said:


> James Dean and Liz Taylor is right.
> next...


Superman and the penguin


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> jack and arnie


Correct

next


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

chubri777 said:


> Arnie and Jack?


Arnold Palmer - Chuck Conners (Rifleman) 1968


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

the King and Tom Jones


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> the King and Tom Jones


yep

next


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

gates and jobs


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Steve jobs and Bill Gates


AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH! One minute!


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

the two on the left


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

norris and Lee


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Chuck Norris and Buce Lee

**** you Reel!!!!!


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

all four


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Elvis, Cash, Lewis & Perkins


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

chubri777 said:


> Correct.
> 
> next...


Michelle and Barack "before" George soros remade them


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Jerry Lee, Elvis, Cash and not sure...Big Bopper?

Carls Perkins


FINN hahah!!


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Elvis,Carl Perkins,Johnny Cash and The Killer


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Jerry Lee Louis......


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

Elvis, Jerry Lee, Cash, Carl Perkins...


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

chubri777 said:


> Yep!
> 
> next one's gonna go fast


Butch Cassidy and the high plains drifter


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

The Sun Records boys... AKA The Million Dollar quartet.

Elvis, Johnny Cash, Jerry Lee and Carl Perkins.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Cool Hand said:


> Elvis,Carl Perkins,Johnny Cash and The Killer


Nice one, Cool Hand

Next is easy. Just the two seated


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

johnny cash ray charles


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> johnny cash ray charles


Yes

And the last one. All four of them


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

chubri777 said:


> Nice one, Cool Hand
> 
> Next is easy. Just the two seated


"and I said..give me the keys, I'll drive"


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> "and I said..give me the keys, I'll drive"


LOL. Keyboard clean up on aisle 11


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

chubri777 said:


> Yes
> 
> And the last one. All four of them[/QUOTE
> 
> first klan meeting


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Ford, Edison, Harding & Firestone. What do I win?


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Bull Red said:


> Ford, Edison, Harding & Firestone. What do I win?


cabbage

Thanks for playing everyone.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

chubri777 said:


> Yes
> 
> And the last one. All four of them


Mont, tortuga, Gilbert and pat Wilson

I got no clue


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Lol kkk......lol


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Cool Hand said:


> Lol kkk......lol


Maybe.... :biggrin:


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

chubri777 said:


> Nice one, Cool Hand
> 
> Next is easy. Just the two seated


And the guy standing was Cash's drummer i beleive.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

This was a good thread. Somebody post a new pic please.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Cool Hand said:


> And the guy standing was Cash's drummer i beleive.


I believe you're right. I showed it to my brother who is a trivia buff and he did some research and he agrees.

Well, that's all I have. If anyone else has anything to keep it going, post 'em up.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok give me a second.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Here is a tuff one.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

LOL K.D. Lang?

I have no clue


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Chaz Bono


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

chubri777 said:


> LOL K.D. Lang?
> 
> I have no clue


What? no man! thats hurtful.lol


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Cool Hand said:


> Here is a tuff one.


Is it you?


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Paul Newman?


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> Chaz Bono


Lol...OFF WITH YOUR HEAD!!!!!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Cool Hand said:


> Lol...OFF WITH YOUR HEAD!!!!!


:rotfl:


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Cool Hand said:


> Here is a tuff one.


Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok you guys give up?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Anybody recognize these guys?


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

Wayne Newton


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Tom and Dick Smothers


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Bull Red said:


> Anybody recognize these guys?


Smothers brothers.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

chubri777 said:


> Tom and Dick Smothers


Correct! That was too easy, huh?


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Cool Hand said:


> Ok you guys give up?


I give up


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

bill haley


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok,it's Charles Hardin Holley before he became Buddy Holly.The greatest Rock n Roll artist that ever lived.The man wrote all of his own songs and performed with three guys in his band.Coolest cat araound IMO.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

The beaver

I give up!

Great thread lots of fun


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Buddy Holly?


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

chubri777 said:


> Buddy Holly?


The one and only..


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Darn 2 minute delay got me

I didn't get it. I sent it to my brother and he told me.


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

Probably too easy


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Kate Hepburn?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

chubri777 said:


> Kate Hepburn?


Looks like Tommy Lee Jones in the front seat.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

chubri777 said:


> Kate Hepburn?


Yup


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Cool Hand said:


> Yup


Are we guessing both?


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

Kate and? not TL Jones


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Who is this native Texan?

Finish guessing Rob's first.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

I was thinking Jimmy Stewart maybe.(in the plane with Katherine Hepburn)


----------



## MaiChip (Jul 5, 2006)

Kate Hepburn and Howard Hughes


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Roy Orbison


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

Answer: Howard R Hughes


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

chubri777 said:


> Are we guessing both?


Not guessing thats who it is.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

C-Rob said:


> Answer: Howard R Hughes


I was about to guess that.

Okay do mine now.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Ted Gentry said:


> Roy Orbison


If that was for me.... no.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

chubri777 said:


> I was thinking Jimmy Stewart maybe.(in the plane with Katherine Hepburn)


I was thing the guy from Syhco movie..Norman Bates.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Bull Red said:


> Who is this native Texan?
> 
> Finish guessing Rob's first.


Big Bopper?


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Lee Trevino?


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

X2 with Cool,

Jiles Perry "J.P." Richardson, Jr, aka Big Bopper


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Cool Hand said:


> Big Bopper?


Correct!

Hellooo Baaby!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

died with Richie Valenz and Buddy Holly, correct?


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Bull Red said:


> Correct!


That was easy.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> died with Richie Valenz and Buddy Holly, correct?


yes



Cool Hand said:


> That was easy.


You cheated, huh?


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> died with Richie Valenz and Buddy Holly, correct?


Yes and the pilot.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

there were at least 2 movies about that...La Bamba with Lou Diamond Phillips (playing Richie Valenz) and Gary Busey played a good Buddy Holly in the other movie..


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Bull Red said:


> yes
> 
> You cheated, huh?


Lol....i'm a huge 30's,40's 50's music buff and i Love Buddy Holly.


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

Lets try again


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

The Possum


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

George Jones


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

Ha, I knew it wouldn't last long!


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Here is one for you


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Red Grange?


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

chubri777 said:


> Here is one for you


????


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

#146 Willie N?


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

Goags said:


> #146 Willie N?


Nice!


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Man this is fun,but i got to run.Be back on later tonight.Thanks guys see ya after while.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Goags said:


> #146 Willie N?


yep


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Chubri, was it Willie? If so, I'll throw one down


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Ok...


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Liberache


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Nope. Hint...okie native


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

BJ Thomas??


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Merle Haggard?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Nope, nope. pic is from shindig 11/18/64...he's still around w/ HAIR


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Will Rogers? The nose is sort of the same.

oops. nevermind that last clue kills that guess.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Has had several albums of his own, also worked w/ Willie, George Harrison, Joe Cocker, etc.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I cheated and know who it is now, but I'm not posting to let somebody guess outright. I would have never figured it on my own without your dated shindig clue and the internet.


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

Leon Russell...

Shindig gave it away


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Yeppers!


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

a polaroid of who?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

SRV?


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

SRV...the nose gives it away


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

another easy one


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

Same nose


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

This one isn't too hard


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

guesses, hints? Fore!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Ernie els and phil mickelson


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

essayons75 said:


> Ernie els and phil mickelson


Bingo!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I've got a stumper, but it's not my turn. Go for it essayons


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Do I get to post next pic? I'm new to this great thread.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

G Patton?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Goags said:


> G Patton?


Roger....go for your stumper!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Also an Okie native. Sorry for the chitty pic


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

I finally gave up and cheated. Wow, yeah I wouldn't guessed that one.. Good stumper


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

It's not cheating if ya used what was shown to figure it out! Google away!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Mickey Mantel


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

poco jim said:


> Mickey Mantel


It was a hard one, huh?!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

poco jim said:


> Mickey Mantel


In spite of the spelling, you're right Jim.


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

Pic #1, and in Pic #2 *only the one guy that is front and center*


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Robert Shaw


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Wouldn't have thought RShaw from the second shot w/ Roy Sheider!


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

That's them, Quint and Brody.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

here is a new one for ya


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Shirley Temple.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

McDaniel8402 said:


> Shirley Temple.


nope


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Myrna Loy ...


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

boltmaster said:


> Myrna Loy ...


not Myrna Loy


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Barbara Bush?


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Dolly Parton


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Looks like Drew Berrymore.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Just say uncle when you're ready.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Barbara stanwick.......????


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

No right answers yet


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Uncle!!!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Uncle


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

A CLUE would be nice , prior to uncle


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

woulda stumped me too


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

How about this trio....


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

r u ready for ZZ Top?


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Can act like its a tuff one so I could feel better about myself!

Yes sir it is....


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

athlete


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Tyson?


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Not Tyson


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Jim brown


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Not Jim Brown


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Tiger woods?


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Not Tiger Woods either

Here is a hint. Athlete and bad actor


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Hard to tell They all look alike........young athletes that is:rotfl:


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Mean Joe Green or the juice.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Can't be OJ he was a great actor in his trial


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

I wouldn't have thought this one would be that tough.

Another hint. Same sport this guy played


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Arthur Ashe


----------



## unwound (Jan 10, 2006)

O.J.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Next hint. Basketball


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

AAshe, or that frenchie...


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

the tennis court is throwing you off. The first one is recently retired and the second is still playing


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

David Robinson


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

chubri777 said:


> I wouldn't have thought this one would be that tough.
> 
> Another hint. Same sport this guy played


 Is that Dirk?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Is the blonde kid dirk of the mavericks


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Ted Gentry said:


> David Robinson


getting warmer

Yes. Dirk Nowitzki


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Shack!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

What's that frenchie's name...plays for the Spurs, divorced from...


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

boltmaster said:


> Shack!


Yes, the first one is Shaq


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

The little general


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Tony Parker ?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

boltmaster said:


> Tony Parker ?


 THAT"S who I was think'n of...obviously not right!


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Back to celebs and an easy one at that


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Lucille Ball?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Tim duncan?


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Goags said:


> Lucille Ball?


That's right.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Tony Parker


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Essay, Lucy wasn't black...


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

chubri777 said:


> Back to celebs and an easy one at that





Goags said:


> Lucille Ball?


Oh, so HOT!!!! I love Lucy!!!


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Goags said:


> Essay, Lucy wasn't black...


Haha, leave it to you goags.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

A toughie, maybe


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Jimmy Durante


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Ted Gentry said:


> Haha, leave it to you goags.


Hey Ted, I'm typing w/ half my brain tied behind my back to give you a chance.:slimer: You gotta know I'm kidding


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Tiptoe through the Tulips?


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

jimk said:


> Tiptoe through the Tulips?


yep, Tiny Tim


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Goags said:


> Hey Ted, I'm typing w/ half my brain tied behind my back to give you a chance.:slimer: You gotta know I'm kidding


The land searches we used to do were much easier.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Dang Chub you making them hard.:headknock


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Ted Gentry said:


> The land searches we used to do were much easier.


 NO chit!


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

My last one for tonight, and it's an easy one


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Tweety bird......or do you mean the girl that looks like judy garland


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

*Frances Ethel Gumm*


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

chubri777 said:


> *Frances Ethel Gumm*


Who?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

boltmaster said:


> Tweety bird......or do you mean the girl that looks like judy garland


I think you are correct...good night!


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Last one for me.....


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Redd Foxx


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Redd Foxx?


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

boltmaster said:


> Who?


Judy Garland


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

You got it.Good night fellas.

YOU BIG DUMMY!


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

No more?


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Male- Harrison Ford?

Dont know about the female


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Knot Kidding said:


> View attachment 540672
> 
> View attachment 540671


Sorry went to bed Harrison Ford and Pamela Anderson


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

Who is this guy?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

TioJaime said:


> Who is this guy?
> View attachment 540722


Mastercylinder ?????......


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Ferlin Husky?


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

chubri777 said:


> Back to celebs and an easy one at that


She was a really good loking woman.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Paul Hornung?


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

TioJaime said:


> Who is this guy?
> View attachment 540722


Frank Gifford.


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

It's Tom Landry. Next....


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Mick Jagger?


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Here's another:


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

the lips gave it away! 
Try this one.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Angelina Jolie?


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

jimk said:


> Angelina Jolie?


 yes sir (how bout a clue on yours?)


----------



## terryb (Jun 30, 2006)

re JIMK:
Walt Garrison I believe


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

jimk said:


> Here's another:


It's Walt G. :dance:


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> It's Walt G. :dance:





terryb said:


> re JIMK:
> Walt Garrison I believe


Yep. Walt Garrison, a real cowboy. Running back for Dallas.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I cheated. Your image name was WaltG (1).jpeg 

I was being a smartarse.


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

I was about to say how amazingly good Bull Red was at this game.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Knot Kidding said:


> View attachment 540865


lol that is ugly.


----------

